# Prime versus API Stress Coat versus..?



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been reading some old threads about water conditioners. What I haven't found is why some people prefer one over the other.

Specifically API Stress Coat versus Prime. I understand that API Stress Coat removes chlorine etc. and also has aloe vera to help with various ailments. Prime on the other hand is just a conditioner (but a well-reviewed conditioner nonetheless).

So what I'd like to know is what each of you likes to use and why. If you switched from Prime to API Stress Coat or vice versa (or even something entirely different), why did you switch?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I like prime because it's 2 drops a gallon, lol. I have a little bottle of stress coat that I've used a few drops for fin damage but you need to use about 5 times as much as prime if you're using it regularly as a dechlorinator


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I switched to Prime because you need such a tiny amount (1 drop per gallon). Plus I was splitting the cost of API with my mom, who uses it to treat a 55 and 240 gallon tank. It was just too expensive when you buy the $30 jug of it and only use a quarter of it. Honestly, I have not noticed much of a difference at all (except cost). I plan on reintroducing a "stress coat" in the form of Indian Almond Leaves once they come in the mail. 

Oh, and I just like SeaChem as a company. They have high rated products for plants as well. I guess I have rationalized in my head that the two products I use (Prime and Flourish) somehow go together better than two products from different companies.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Like the others, I have to say I love prime because it's economical. I mean, 2 drops per gallon. It's quick, lasts a while, and gets the job done. On top of that, Stress coat tends to increase the ammount of protien film in my tanks, but prime does not.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I actually use neither as a primary dechlorinator. Until recently Prime was not available in Newfoundland (then we got a petsmart). And Stress coat is rather expensive. I can't remember the brand I use, aquasafe, or something, just a plain old dechlorinator. I do however use stress coat for when my poor boy has a bout of fin biting, or he just needs that extra healing goodness.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts, everyone 

So what I'm getting from this is that Stress Coat is great for treating some ailments but is rather expensive as a regular conditioner. Prime on the other hand is a great conditioner and is economical.

I also had a look at a bottle of Stress Coat in the store this evening. The instructions have one measurement when you use it for treatment and another measurement specifically for conditioning your water. Theoretically, you could have some Stress Coat on hand as part of your fishy first aid kit and let Prime take care of the regular water conditioning.

What do you think, am I understanding things correctly? Feel free to correct me or weigh-in with alternative opinions of course. I want to learn as much as possible


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We use stress coat for all the tanks, it's about $20 for 16oz here. I don't mind it but I find everything in my tank has an oily film on it. I dunno, if I could get Prime, I would try it.


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Interesting about the oily residue. I wonder if it's the aloe vera?

I received my bottle of Prime along with my tank (yayayayay) yesterday and after reading the teeny tiny print, it appears that Prime is supposed to help with the slime coat, too. So, that's nice to know.

Prime...the wonder conditioner!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That was my problem with stresscoat. Stuff was hanging off of my fish so I switched to Aquasafe, then Prime.


----------

